# wood seasoning/drying



## bensmokey (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all. I got in touch with my local Tree Surgeon and he passed by today with a load of cherry wood (half a flipping tree) how long will it take before its ready to use? Do I need to strip the bark before using? Will chopping it up help with the dry time?













20150720_135407.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Ben.  YES!  Thanks for asking.  Good luck.  NAH! just teasin

I would chop it down into WAY smaller splits; say 1"x1" 0r 1"x2" X 12"-24"long.  MAYBE 2"x2"  Keep it dry and off the ground.  Stack it to allow for good air flow.  IF the bark comes off easy enough now it will dry quicker.  If not then when drier you can remove the bark easier.  Those big stumps would probably take a couple years to dry.  Split them down and you are looking at the best part of one year.  If you can get a supply from him about every 6 months.  Oak, cherry, etc..  That way you will always have a good supply.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## red robbo 69 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Ben, 

Was looking up tree surgeons around Medway/Maidstone myself and about to start making a few calls 

Who did you get the wood from and did he charge?

Thanks

Robin


----------



## smokewood (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the larger pieces where they have branches coming off will be difficult to split because the wood is really dense and the wood fibers do not travel in one direction. Cut it right down into smaller chunks as Danny has mentioned,  The bark of the Cherry tree will go all leathery and tough when it dries and is normally really thin, I personally leave it on but you can pull it off.  Keep it off the ground, covered over and with a lot of air circulation to dry it out.  depending on how you cut it, it could be ready in a few months.


----------

